# Couldn't resist the try, Bacon and Oatmeal



## shermluge (May 13, 2020)

My wife had left over bacon grease that I had to see if I could make into a smooth bar of soap. There was enough to make a small batch with 27% Bacon Grease and four other oils.. I worked the formula for a couple of days till I felt is was good for an attempt.. Wow its smooth and turned out Great. The smell is fantastic.. The Oatmeal with the bacon was spot on.. Now if I can just get the dogs to stop following me..


----------



## TheDebby (May 14, 2020)

That looks cool, does it smell like bacon to you? (or mostly to the dogs?)


----------



## lsg (May 14, 2020)

That should be popular with the men.


----------



## shermluge (May 14, 2020)

TheDebby: Very Faintly, but mostly Oatmeal over powers it. So it actually ended up smelling great..
lsg: That was my original intention, but it looks and smells like it could be for either male or female.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2020)

Great post! Thanks for sharing! As it happens, I have a pound of bacon in the fridge ready to fry up!


----------



## dreamcatchergirl (May 15, 2020)

Great looking bars!


----------



## Ellacho (May 15, 2020)

Wow, they look great!


----------



## Arimara (May 15, 2020)

That sucks for me. On the rare occasion I cook pork bacon, it's for brussels sprouts so I never have too much left over for soap.


----------



## CaraBou (May 15, 2020)

Nice swirls.  Are the specs from bacon bits?


----------



## Arimara (May 15, 2020)

CaraBou said:


> Nice swirls.  Are the specs from bacon bits?


Probably oatmeal. I want to recreate this soap so bad but would oat flour be as exfoliating?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 15, 2020)

Arimara said:


> would oat flour be as exfoliating?


I use oat flour because anything scratchy hurts my dry, sensitive mature skin. It could be just my imagination but I think it boosts lather as well. For exfoliation, I prefer an *Aztec Clay Mask*.


----------



## Arimara (May 15, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I use oat flour because anything scratchy hurts my dry, sensitive mature skin. It could be just my imagination but I think it boosts lather as well. For exfoliation, I prefer an *Aztec Clay Mask*.


That stuff is too potent for my skin. Once every few months I can use it and by few, I mean over 6.


----------



## shermluge (May 15, 2020)

*CaraBou,  *[B]Arimara[/B]* is correct. It is the ground oatmeal. I use it in many of my recipe's. It gives a nice scent on its own and I read somewhere that putting ground oatmeal in your soap can extend other scents you put in. As well as exfoliation. But for this recipe, it literally is bacon and oatmeal. It was a test to come up with a good bar of soap, and this works.. *


----------



## shermluge (May 15, 2020)

If you want, here is the recipe I used:









						0028 Bacon and Oatmeal
					

Added Oatmeal ground (1/2 TBS)Bacon was 30% of the lard.(This was a very small test batch.) Update, This worked great!!




					www.soapmakingfriend.com


----------



## Ford (May 15, 2020)

Very nice looking soap. I like the ripple cut gives it a very earthy, homestead kind of feel to me. honest doc, I needed the bacon for my soaping. cardiologist looking on in disbelieve.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (May 16, 2020)

My favorite breakfast combo


----------



## Bari b (May 16, 2020)

shermluge said:


> My wife had left over bacon grease that I had to see if I could make into a smooth bar of soap. There was enough to make a small batch with 27% Bacon Grease and four other oils.. I worked the formula for a couple of days till I felt is was good for an attempt.. Wow its smooth and turned out Great. The smell is fantastic.. The Oatmeal with the bacon was spot on.. Now if I can just get the dogs to stop following me..



That is awesome! We eat a LOT of bacon around here and love it. I HAVE to make this for my husband! 

How did you process the bacon grease? Did you strain out the "crumblies" left over from cooking the bacon? We keep a tin can at the stove where we pour all our bacon grease...any tips would be appreciated! This is going on the list to make next week!


----------



## shermluge (May 16, 2020)

Good Question Bari b.  I did research and you can boil it out with salt water, but I really wanted to keep that smell. So I just heated up the oil and filtered it through coffee filter. It came out surprisingly well. It did take some patience.


----------



## Ford (May 16, 2020)

I believe they make a container w/strainer for this purpose. This would be an old time item. Maybe search out country store sites. Still like your soap.
Dang ma, they don't sell ripple cutters at the $store. We'll have to go to wally world.


----------



## earlene (May 16, 2020)

Ford said:


> I believe they make a container w/strainer for this purpose. This would be an old time item. Maybe search out country store sites. Still like your soap.
> Dang ma, they don't sell ripple cutters at the $store. We'll have to go to wally world.


I have only once seen a ripple coap cutter in any brick and mortor store, although I used to see ripple cutters for potatoes, but they were too small for soap.  Good luck finding one for soap in Walmart or any other store not selling online.

Here's one that can be ordered from Amazon:  link

This one is cheaper at Brambleberry, but shipping is probably too high: link

You can also order from Walmart for delivery, so maybe they do carry it some stores:  link

Joann's and Michaels also have them on their websites.
Michaels has a coupon for 20% off: 20MAKE4120 and if you order online you can pick up in store so no delivery charge. I can usually find coupons for Joann's online, as well, but have to do a Google search.

The problem I have with ordering from Joann's or Michaels for in-store pick-up is that if my local store doesn't have the item in stock, but another store does, I'd have to drive to that other store.  They don't so inter-store transfers, like used to be more common in the past (at other stores I have shopped.)


----------



## shermluge (May 16, 2020)

Ford, I guess I'm fortunate, when I need something like that, or cutter soap stamp or whatever, I design it and 3d print it. I've got 3 printers each set up for different material.


----------



## Bari b (May 17, 2020)

Ford said:


> I believe they make a container w/strainer for this purpose. This would be an old time item. Maybe search out country store sites. Still like your soap.
> Dang ma, they don't sell ripple cutters at the $store. We'll have to go to wally world.


 Hey Ford, they have wavy cutters at Hobby Lobby in the soap making supplies section, and you can always use the 40% off coupon!


----------



## Kiti Williams (May 17, 2020)

Todd Ziegler said:


> My favorite breakfast combo



OK, not soap related, but you have a righteous beard going on there!


----------



## Kiti Williams (May 17, 2020)

I have a bacon grease jar, I think I will need to whip some of this up.


----------



## Ford (May 17, 2020)

Sorry this went off track. Here is a pic. Of grease strainer/container thingy I was talking about. They are more common than I thought. Still nice soap!


----------



## Bari b (May 18, 2020)

shermluge said:


> My wife had left over bacon grease that I had to see if I could make into a smooth bar of soap. There was enough to make a small batch with 27% Bacon Grease and four other oils.. I worked the formula for a couple of days till I felt is was good for an attempt.. Wow its smooth and turned out Great. The smell is fantastic.. The Oatmeal with the bacon was spot on.. Now if I can just get the dogs to stop following me..
> 
> View attachment 46022


I told my husband about this and he gave me full approval to try this soap! The dog (who was drooling) and kids all agreed!


----------



## Todd Ziegler (May 18, 2020)

Kiti Williams said:


> OK, not soap related, but you have a righteous beard going on there!


Thanks, took me a year to grow it.


----------



## moodymama (May 18, 2020)

Ford said:


> Sorry this went off track. Here is a pic. Of grease strainer/container thingy I was talking about. They are more common than I thought. Still nice soap!


Could just pour it through a regular mesh strainer too. Plus side is the mesh will filter out more grit.  I think I have about 5lbs of bacon grease in a container in the fridge. I just keep adding to it. I thought about making soap with it, but I wouldn't want the bacon smell. I have boiled it in salt water 2x, there's a faint smell still..


----------

